# [solved] problem z opera i flashplayerem 10

## bisz

Witam. Jakis czas temu wyszedl flashplayer 10, takze na stronie adoba jest juz dostepny zamiast wersji nr 9. Sciagnalem wiec go tak samo jak poprzedniego i takoz samo wrzucilem do operowego katalogu z pluginami : /opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins/libflashplayer.so

Efekt jest niestety taki ze opera w ogole nie kuma ze tam jest jakas wtyczka i jednym slowem nici z tego flasha. Jak temu zaradzic ?Last edited by bisz on Fri Dec 12, 2008 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lazy_bum

Sprawdzić Plugin Path w Operze? Sprawdzić uprawnienia do plików? Zainstalować flasha z portage? Która to wersja Opery?

----------

## mziab

Pokaż co wypluwa:

```
ldd libflashplayer.so
```

----------

## bisz

Opera jest w wersji 9.62

plugin path jest tak samo jak bylo wczesniej wiec tu nie bylo co zmieniac, po_prostu podmienilem plik...

```
marekd@kapec /opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins $ ldd libflashplayer.so

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6 (0xb744d000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7436000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb734a000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb733b000)

        libXt.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXt.so.6 (0xb72e9000)

        libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0xb7268000)

        libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1 (0xb723d000)

        libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xb6ed8000)

        libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xb6e54000)

        libatk-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0 (0xb6e39000)

        libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 (0xb6e20000)

        libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 (0xb6e15000)

        libpango-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0 (0xb6dd8000)

        libcairo.so.2 => /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2 (0xb6d7d000)

        libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0xb6d41000)

        libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0 (0xb6d3b000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb6d37000)

        libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0xb6c66000)

        libnss3.so => not found

        libsmime3.so => not found

        libssl3.so => not found

        libplds4.so => not found

        libplc4.so => not found

        libnspr4.so => not found

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb6c3f000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xb6c33000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb6b02000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x80000000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0xb6afe000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xb6af8000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0xb6aef000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0xb6ad7000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb6ac3000)

        libexpat.so.1 => /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 (0xb6aa4000)

        libXcomposite.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1 (0xb6aa0000)

        libXdamage.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1 (0xb6a9c000)

        libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3 (0xb6a96000)

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0xb6a8c000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0xb6a83000)

        libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2 (0xb6a7b000)

        libXcursor.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1 (0xb6a71000)

        libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 (0xb6a48000)

        libpng12.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 (0xb6a22000)

        libpixman-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0xb69f8000)

marekd@kapec /opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins 
```

edit :

doemergowalem nspr i nss i zagadalo  :Smile:  thx za podpowiedz  :Smile: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

